# I would like to thank..



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

The person that sent me a 10kg bag of rat mix 
I would thank them personally, however I have no idea who has sent it because there was nothing on the note to let me know 

I'm a bit over whelmed with all the offers to help recently, it just goes to show that true animal lovers really stick together 

Sooo I would like to thank CRL for sending a big bottle of baytril, Jods for giving me some money towards the girls ongoing vet bills and Lopside for taking time to bake us lots of nommy treats... And whoever sent me this food (my suspicions are Becs1051 but I could be wrong :idea

Thanks, you guys are awesome


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done, guys!! Amazing people you are!! And well done to Bernie of course! x


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Well done guys! You absolute stars!

Amazing to see just how supportive this place is, what amazing people there are


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Aww, good job everyone  it's really nice to hear that.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Glad you've had it ok


Does that mean you sent it?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it would have to be someone who knows your address, and there can't be that many choices.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Where has wobbles post gone


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> My Internet is playing up, I've accidentally deleted it somehow. Newfiesmum, can you put it back please? I've tried and I can't.


So you sent the food then?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> Hope its the right one, there was about 12 different choices


It is one of the mixes I use yes 
Thank you, you didn't have too and it is appreciated


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Your welcome It was going to be a bottle of bayrtil but the vets wouldn't sell me any. I knew you wouldn't accept any money, so I figured you couldn't refuse a parcel that turned up on the doorstep:001_tt2:


Well I now have 30kg of food because I had my monthly food order turn up yesterday, so I won't need to order any for a while :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What lovely people there are on here!

Bernie included!!!!! You deserve it all!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Plus she fancies the delivery driver.....mwuahuhauahuahu :001_tt2:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> :lol: Bet you wondered why on earth another bag had turned up! Talk about timing
> 
> 30kg of food is a _lot_, sure you could fill the bathtub up with it Not sure how long it will last you but I hope it helps


My boys eat 75kg every 2 months. i order it all in one go much easier to bulk buy.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

welldone wobbles it was very kind of you to send the food.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow your rats eat four times as much as my dogs eat in the same time!


i have 28 male rats. they go through about 1.2kg per night between them all.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles, i dont quite understand your intentions of editing your posts, even after editing the previous posts will remain available on the wonderful thing we call the internet


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thread that is past its sell by date and has no relevance with the editing done.


----------

